# Lake Garda between Christmas and New Year



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We think we might be in this area around December 26th to December 30th this year. Not familiar with this bit of Italy at all. Will there still be lots to see and do and will any sites be open at that time of the year?

Thanks


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Christmas and New Year in Italy*

 Ciao, there is always plenty going on everywhere in Italy at Christmas, New Years Eve (San Silvestro) and Epiphany January 6th.(La Befana).
I don't know precisely what they are doing on Garda, but if you google some of the local tourist boards for info.
Also you can look at
www.camping.it for campsites, and
www.camperonline.it for soste, and whats' going on, as also
www.turismoitinerante.it

enjoy e
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

There are very few sites open at that time of year at Lake Garda. Other than those listed, I am not aware of anymore.

www.trevisago.nl - located at Moniga del Garda

www.campingpromontorio.it - at Toscalano

www.campingamicidilazise.it - at Lazise.

There is also a large aire type place at Torbole

www.areatransit.it

The lake area will be very quiet at that time of year, with no or few boats operating on the lake. However, there is a New Years eve party of the large ferry from Desenzano

Russell


----------



## Italia (Apr 19, 2009)

Lake Garda at that time of the year is very likely to be damp, cold and clouded in Fog! 

You didn't say which way you were coming down but I would suggest you stay higher (Dolomites) where the winter season will be well underway. Assuming you don't ski(?) the Dolomites are full of winter activities with Sleigh Rides, Snow Shoeing and such like. Roads to the resorts are kept open and that's where the people are.

The alternative is to stay closer to the cities. Verona, Bergamo and Vicenza have lots going and some of the Aire remain open all year.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Italia said:


> Lake Garda at that time of the year is very likely to be damp, cold and clouded in Fog!
> 
> You didn't say which way you were coming down but I would suggest you stay higher (Dolomites) where the winter season will be well underway. Assuming you don't ski(?) the Dolomites are full of winter activities with Sleigh Rides, Snow Shoeing and such like. Roads to the resorts are kept open and that's where the people ...


Thanks, current itinerary has us leaving Paris on December 25th or 26th and we need to arrive in Venice on December 30th. (we are spending New Years Eve in St Marks square in our wellies )

So, I was just seeing what would be of interest between these two destinations and open to all suggestion - except ski-ing)

All thoughts gratefully received.

Chris


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks all. 

Have opted to go to Milan and take in a performance of Swan Lake at Teatro Scala as a treat


----------

